# The Aria Database



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

any one view this site before? was surfin and found this
http://www.aria-database.com/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> any one view this site before? was surfin and found this
> http://www.aria-database.com/


Until now: no, thanks for sharing.:tiphat:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

ldiat said:


> any one view this site before? was surfin and found this
> http://www.aria-database.com/


Yes I've used this site quite often. Great for discovering repertoire


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> any one view this site before? was surfin and found this
> http://www.aria-database.com/


It is amazing what one can find there.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Alas, no updates for more than 3 years. :-(


----------

